# Loom Knitting - Adding Beads



## Sandy Dover

I have spent the last 4 days searching YouTube and the Internet for a way to add beads to your yarn on the loom as you are looming. I know you can add beads to the yarn before beginning the cast on or pattern, but I am looking for a way to add beads to the yarn as you are actually knitting on the loom. I mean you are loom knitting away and all of a sudden you have a notion to add a neat bead to the yarn. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## lil rayma

Sorry, buy my only suggestion for this would be to sew the bead in place, with needle and thread. I hope someone else can give you a better idea.


----------



## diane403

Sandy Dover said:


> I have spent the last 4 days searching YouTube and the Internet for a way to add beads to your yarn on the loom as you are looming. I know you can add beads to the yarn before beginning the cast on or pattern, but I am looking for a way to add beads to the yarn as you are actually knitting on the loom. I mean you are loom knitting away and all of a sudden you have a notion to add a neat bead to the yarn. Any suggestions or ideas?


Maybe this will help. Its from one of my looming books.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Sandy Dover said:


> I have spent the last 4 days searching YouTube and the Internet for a way to add beads to your yarn on the loom as you are looming. I know you can add beads to the yarn before beginning the cast on or pattern, but I am looking for a way to add beads to the yarn as you are actually knitting on the loom. I mean you are loom knitting away and all of a sudden you have a notion to add a neat bead to the yarn. Any suggestions or ideas?


Here is a video Loom Knitting - Adding Beads


----------



## Sandy Dover

Thanks for the help. I have tried the method Diane403 showed me from her loom book. I wasn't sure that was going to work or not. I'll try it again.

Cabingirl2006, thanks for the youtube site. I am heading there now.

Thanks to both of you for the quick responses.


----------



## Sandy Dover

Thanks for the help. I have tried the method Diane403 showed me from her loom book. I wasn't sure that was going to work or not. I'll try it again.

Cabingirl2006, thanks for the youtube site. I am heading there now.

Thanks to both of you for the quick responses.


----------



## diane403

Sandy Dover said:


> Thanks for the help. I have tried the method Diane403 showed me from her loom book. I wasn't sure that was going to work or not. I'll try it again.
> 
> Cabingirl2006, thanks for the youtube site. I am heading there now.
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the quick responses.


Your welcome. Good Luck. I have not tried it yet so let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Sandy Dover

Just watched the video. She has a great way to put on beads before you start to loom. Looked great when she was done. However, I have a shawl that I have already been loom knitting and got a wild hair to add some bling to the shawl. So, there lies my problem. How to add beads to a project you are loom knitting without having to add the beads on the yarn before beginning to knit. My wild hairs tend to get me into trouble like this.


----------



## diane403

Sandy Dover said:


> Just watched the video. She has a great way to put on beads before you start to loom. Looked great when she was done. However, I have a shawl that I have already been loom knitting and got a wild hair to add some bling to the shawl. So, there lies my problem. How to add beads to a project you are loom knitting without having to add the beads on the yarn before beginning to knit. My wild hairs tend to get me into trouble like this.


I thought the picture I posted shows the way to put them on while looming


----------



## Sandy Dover

Let me look at the picture again zoomed in. I had a hard time understanding what was what. I will study it more closely. Can you tell me the name of the book and the author. I was just wondering if it might still be in print. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ciyona

Try a search for adding beads with a crochet hook and make sure your search is for a video tutorial. If you are using small seed beads there is a tool that is called a thread pick it is perfect for the seed beads. Since they are small your yarn will need to be really thin like finger weight. Most use #10 seed beads they are bigger than the regular seed beads and a small crochet hook will work not sure of the size. The information Diane403 gave you is what I am talking about and the picture and directions are good of placing a bead without having to string it on the yarn first. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy Dover

I have studied the photo and understand it. Watched some videos, too. Now I am going to purchase a thread pick and #10 seed beads. I purchased a set of tiny to real tiny crochet hooks (like 0 to ? size). I believe that the larger sise seed beads will solve my problem. Thanks to all of you for your patience and help. Now I can finish this shawl and go on to my other thing to learn. Learn to read patterns and convert needle patterns to loom patterns. There's just so much to learn and I love it! ;^)


----------



## GrandmaNona

Good luck on your new adventure. Learning new things keep our brains nimble and happy.


----------



## Ciyona

One thing I forgot to mention if you go to Joann's the thread pick should be in the sewing notations area if you don't see one around the crochet or knitting needles section.


----------



## Sandy Dover

Thanks for the info. I just went to Walmart and didn't see it in either sections, so I'm off to JoAnns Monday after my doctor appointment. I love this Forum group. So many minds to tap into!


----------



## Ciyona

That there is. Everyone is so great that is what makes Kp so awesome.


----------



## diane403

Sandy Dover said:


> I have studied the photo and understand it. Watched some videos, too. Now I am going to purchase a thread pick and #10 seed beads. I purchased a set of tiny to real tiny crochet hooks (like 0 to ? size). I believe that the larger sise seed beads will solve my problem. Thanks to all of you for your patience and help. Now I can finish this shawl and go on to my other thing to learn. Learn to read patterns and convert needle patterns to loom patterns. There's just so much to learn and I love it! ;^)


The book is Pile of Projects for the knitting board, knitting loom, knitting rake. Its by Marla S. Richard. The website I got if from is www.frameknitting.com

Good luck.


----------



## diane403

diane403 said:


> The book is Pile of Projects for the knitting board, knitting loom, knitting rake. Its by Marla S. Richard. The website I got if from is www.frameknitting.com
> 
> Good luck.


Picture of the front of the book


----------



## Moon Loomer

Sandy Dover said:


> I have spent the last 4 days searching YouTube and the Internet for a way to add beads to your yarn on the loom as you are looming. I know you can add beads to the yarn before beginning the cast on or pattern, but I am looking for a way to add beads to the yarn as you are actually knitting on the loom. I mean you are loom knitting away and all of a sudden you have a notion to add a neat bead to the yarn. Any suggestions or ideas?


Sizing for compatibility of beads and crochet hook to the yarn. Slide the bead on a crochet hook, hook the yarn loop at the peg, pull yarn through bead, *then lift loop off the peg and reset loop on that peg with bead on inside of the peg* -or- *leave the bead on the outside of the peg and drop the loop over the peg*. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

When you are hooking the yarn through the bead the bead's hole should be big enough that the crochet hook can be big enough to get all of the yarn through the bead in one pass. I have been down in the steel crochet hooks and used i, j, k, l hooks for 5 & 6 wt yarns. It is fun enjoy. Moon Loomer


----------



## Sandy Dover

Thanks. I have been beading on the loom as you suggested with the technique of leaving the bead on the inside of the peg, but I am confused as to your suggestion to "leave the bead on the outside of the peg and drop the loop over the peg". Don't give up on me. Let me try to do this again. I am just tired and it is getting late for me. I will try it again tomorrow when my brain is fresh to see if I can figure out what I am doing wrong. I'll let you know Moon Loomer!


----------



## Loomahat

Sandy Dover said:


> I have spent the last 4 days searching YouTube and the Internet for a way to add beads to your yarn on the loom as you are looming. I know you can add beads to the yarn before beginning the cast on or pattern, but I am looking for a way to add beads to the yarn as you are actually knitting on the loom. I mean you are loom knitting away and all of a sudden you have a notion to add a neat bead to the yarn. Any suggestions or ideas?


Don't forget to come back with some pictures


----------



## Sandy Dover

If, I mean when, I get this shawl done, I will post a picture or two. I am trying to go a little slower & pay closer attention to what I am doing. Don't want to rip the sucker out again... Thanks to all again.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Sandy Dover said:


> Thanks. I have been beading on the loom as you suggested with the technique of leaving the bead on the inside of the peg, but I am confused as to your suggestion to "leave the bead on the outside of the peg and drop the loop over the peg". Don't give up on me. Let me try to do this again. I am just tired and it is getting late for me. I will try it again tomorrow when my brain is fresh to see if I can figure out what I am doing wrong. I'll let you know Moon Loomer!


When you have the yarn from the outside of the peg hooked and pulled through the bead, the bead can slid down the loop to the peg. Hold the bead against the peg and lift the loop over the peg. Now you can put the bead on the inside or the outside of the peg. Try both see the effect. Put a bead on each side of the peg, put a bead on before and after the stitch is knitted or purled. Are they different? Your turn try a 8 peg single rake scarf and bead up! Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## Sandy Dover

Moon Loomer, you are the boss! I will try it tonight. God knows, I don't have anything else to do...... I mean Thanksgiving dinner and house cleaning for company takes care of itself, doesn't it? But I have to finish this scarf for one of my daughters-in-law for Christmas. Plus all the other things I am working on for gifts. Man! Where did this year go? So much to do and so little time. And somewhere along the way, I have to read my 7,876 Kindle books and quilt up my fabric stash before I pass on from exhaustion. ;^) Maybe I should just get another hobby, hummmmm?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Sandy Dover said:


> Moon Loomer, you are the boss! I will try it tonight. God knows, I don't have anything else to do...... I mean Thanksgiving dinner and house cleaning for company takes care of itself, doesn't it? But I have to finish this scarf for one of my daughters-in-law for Christmas. Plus all the other things I am working on for gifts. Man! Where did this year go? So much to do and so little time. And somewhere along the way, I have to read my 7,876 Kindle books and quilt up my fabric stash before I pass on from exhaustion. ;^) Maybe I should just get another hobby, hummmmm?


Gosh, I have 44 on my Kindle and two are dictionaries. I do not have a chance! Ho ho, enjoy a sunset from Wisc. Moon Loomer
PS What looms are you using?


----------



## Sandy Dover

Thanks for the lovely sunset! It was a bit overcast here in Texas, so we didn't have such a beauty. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Sandy Dover

I have all sizes except the hat, sock, afghan & any other round looms. So far, I just haven't ventured out from the long looms. I just bought the 28" Knitting Board with 20 peg extenders, so I think I won't have to buy any more. Hopefully. It says I can do flat, double or round knitting with this loom. At least, my husband hopes so.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Sandy Dover said:


> I have all sizes except the hat, sock, afghan & any other round looms. So far, I just haven't ventured out from the long looms. I just bought the 28" Knitting Board with 20 peg extenders, so I think I won't have to buy any more. Hopefully. It says I can do flat, double or round knitting with this loom. At least, my husband hopes so.


Well with a 60% coupon at JoAnn's it made my recant loom purchase easy, but the next one I will have to sleep with as under the bed is getting full, ho ho! Take one of those peg extenders (you now have a "single rake" and look up on YouTube "Ten stitch on a Loom" or "Loom Ten stitch blanket". Makes a pretty blanket ether square or rectangle. I am searching the "Stash" for a yarn to do a square baby blanket. Moon Loomer


----------



## Sandy Dover

Good luck with the baby blanket. I am working on a shawl for one of my daughters-in-law. Hope I make it before Christmas. Things just keep getting in my way...like Thanksgiving and stuff. I know what you mean about the stash. My husbands thinks I have more fabric than JoAnn's. I'm also a quilter, and all quilters know that more is best in looking for fabric. Now my yarn stash is nearly as bad. Under the bed sounds like a good place to hide some of it....just kidding. maybe.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Sandy Dover said:


> Good luck with the baby blanket. I am working on a shawl for one of my daughters-in-law. Hope I make it before Christmas. Things just keep getting in my way...like Thanksgiving and stuff. I know what you mean about the stash. My husbands thinks I have more fabric than JoAnn's. I'm also a quilter, and all quilters know that more is best in looking for fabric. Now my yarn stash is nearly as bad. Under the bed sounds like a good place to hide some of it....just kidding. maybe.


JoAnn's just e-mailed me another 60% coupon. Time to do some Xmas Shopping. Moon Loomer


----------



## Sandy Dover

I hear that. Probably be there myself this week. Have fun.


----------

